# 2005 GTO failed water pump-need help URGENT



## FATASSGOAT (Jan 30, 2012)

I know basically how to replace it, but I don't want a 1/2 ass job anywhere. It's an 05' GTO with TSP tqer V3 cam, beehive springs, lifters, etc. Basic bolt ons and a dyno tune. 
Long story short, the LS2 pump (famous for failing I've heard) bit the dust. It makes the whistling/screetching sound and it dribbles water out the bottom. I got a little hot, but it touched the red for a second before I shut it off. I was on the highway cruising, so don't hate  No water in the oil, exhaust, just a dead pump.
I know it has 6 bolts that are to be tqed down to 22ft/lbs once the new pump is installed w/ new gaskets (which I have). 
If there is a how-to on this, link me and I delete this post, but until then here are my main Q's:
1. I will be reinstalling the thermostat that is on the current pump, does it require a gasket or RTV? 
2. Do the 6 bolts holding it on need to be RTV'd or anything? 
3. What's the best way to burp the system?
4. I have distilled water and some Prestone "any make/model" coolant, is that okay to use?
5. Are there any funky tricks to this that I should know? 
6. How long should this take going at a medium pace? I have all the tools I need and ~4 hrs to do it. 
Thanks in advance, please help me! :seeya:


----------



## FATASSGOAT (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

FATASSGOAT said:


> 1. I will be reinstalling the thermostat that is on the current pump, does it require a gasket or RTV?
> 2. Do the 6 bolts holding it on need to be RTV'd or anything?
> 3. What's the best way to burp the system?
> 4. I have distilled water and some Prestone "any make/model" coolant, is that okay to use?
> ...


1. The stat is not on the pump. No need to remove it at all. It does have a rubber gasket.
2. Do not RTV any bolts in any application. You will not get the correct torque or might cause other damage.
3. Fill, start and let run, fill again, drive for a day, refill, done.
4. Yes.
5. Nope.
6. Depends on your skill level but you can probably do it in under 4 hours with one hand.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would do the t-stat when you do the new pump. Not doing it would be like only replacing 1 headlight bulb at a time.


----------



## FATASSGOAT (Jan 30, 2012)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> 1. The stat is not on the pump. No need to remove it at all. It does have a rubber gasket.
> 2. Do not RTV any bolts in any application. You will not get the correct torque or might cause other damage.
> 3. Fill, start and let run, fill again, drive for a day, refill, done.
> 4. Yes.
> ...


Thanks, I did it the morning after my 1st post.
WTF, the tstat is on the pump...turns out it was just a leaky gasket on the stat that leaked down underneath the pump and looked like a bad gasket on there :willy:
Oh well, $200 and 2 hrs of work later I have new coolant, new pump, new tstat, and a peace of mind. i burped it once in 5min and it has never given me any probs...total boss at burping this ho. :rofl:
I may put my other pump back on, but I like the fact of having a new one...


----------



## Tim05goat (Dec 17, 2012)

I am thinking about replacing water pump myself. DIY. Any extra info on this? I have heard it is not a big task.


----------

